# Partitionner  ssd pour bootcamp



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

bonjour,
Je souhaiterais partitionner mon ssd afin de mettre windows en bootcamp, cependant après avoir fais le tour des questions sur le même sur le forum je ne parviens toujours pas à le faire.
Quand je lance bootcamp il y a toujours le meme message qui s'affiche comme quoi je dois ouvrir l'utilitaire du disque car il ne peut pas partitionner le disque.
Quand je suis dans l'utilitaire, je vois mon disque, 170go libres mais si j'essaie de le partitionner impossible de le creer plus gros que 19,1go...
Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur!!
Merci beaucoup

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> bonjour,
> Je souhaiterais partitionner mon ssd afin de mettre windows en bootcamp, cependant après avoir fais le tour des questions sur le même sur le forum je ne parviens toujours pas à le faire.
> Quand je lance bootcamp il y a toujours le meme message qui s'affiche comme quoi je dois ouvrir l'utilitaire du disque car il ne peut pas partitionner le disque.
> Quand je suis dans l'utilitaire, je vois mon disque, 170go libres mais si j'essaie de le partitionner impossible de le creer plus gros que 19,1go...
> ...


La première chose à faire est de suivre le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468

Tu apprendras qu'il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque, car Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné. Je t'invite à lire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...car jouer les apprentis sorciers amène à de gros dysfonctionnements dans la structure du disque dur interne.

Par curiosité, tu vas lancer le Terminal qui se trouve dans Applications/utilitaires, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...que tu valides avec la touche Entrée et en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Merci de ta réponse rapide, j'ai suivi le protocole mais ça ne fonctionnait pas alors j'ai mis mon nez dans tous ça..
voilà ce que j'ai dans le terminal:



```
Last login: Wed Feb  6 12:12:33 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            70.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## Draco1544 (6 Février 2019)

Bonjour je profite de ce sujet pour demander si il est possible d’installer Windows sur un disque dur externe (en suivant la procédure officielle d’Apple) ?


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> /dev/disk2 (disk image):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


Le coupable est ce fichier .iso, je te renvoie encore une fois sur ce message que tu vas relire lentement... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et nul doute qu'en utilisant le bon fichier .iso que ça se passera nettement mieux.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Bonjour je profite de ce sujet pour demander si il est possible d’installer Windows sur un disque dur externe (en suivant la procédure officielle d’Apple) ?


Non et je te renvoie aussi sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et en particulier sur la réponse #2, car il n'y a aucune autre alternative que celle que je mentionne.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

D'accord, que dois-je faire alors avec ce fichier iso?
J'ai bien lu, ça reprend ce qui est sur le site d'apple cependant je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi...


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> D'accord, que dois-je faire alors avec ce fichier iso?
> J'ai bien lu, ça reprend ce qui est sur le site d'apple cependant je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi...


Il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* et non pas la version 1809 qui pose un problème. De plus, il faut réserver un minimum de 55 Go pour Windows. Que se passe-t-il dans l'écran d'installation et en particulier celui-ci...



...si tu fais un clic sur Installer ?


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Je viens de le refaire... toujours le même problème...


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> Je viens de le refaire... toujours le même problème...


Quelle taille tu réserves pour la partition Windows ?


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

100go

Voilà ce que j'ai dans l'utilitaire


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

Pour la taille de 100 Go pas de souci. Dans utilitaire de disque tu fais un clic sur ces icônes pour éjecter ces fichiers .iso. Une fois fait, tu fais un clic sur SOS pour réparer ton disque dur qui manifestement à des problèmes. Tu passeras à la suite si tout va bien. Au risque de me répéter tu ne pourras pas faire l'installation avec ce fichier .iso qui apparaît dans Utilitaire de disque, il faut impérativement et obligatoirement utiliser le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* et aucun autre.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

j'ai supprimé les deux fichiers iso. cliqué sur sos, rien n'y fait toujours le même message...


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> j'ai supprimé les deux fichiers iso. cliqué sur sos, rien n'y fait toujours le même message...


Que se passe-t-il lorsque tu lances SOS, la réparation ne fait pas ?

Relance le Terminal et tu repasses cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat comme précédemment. Il faudrait que notre ami macomaniac fasse un petit passage par ici.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

non, la réparation ne se fait pas j'ai exactement le même message qu'envoyé précédemment.

```
Last login: Wed Feb  6 14:30:57 on console
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            58.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Bonjour *floflo
*
Tu as théoriquement un espace disponible immense dans le *Conteneur apfs* de *250,8 Go* = *191 Go*.

Mais il est possible que cet espace vacant théorique ne soit pas effectivement exploitable > s'il existe des *snapshots* (instantanés du volume) qui retiennent à l'état occupé de l'espace de blocs dans le volume. Car les blocs qu'ils retiennent occupés peuvent se balader un peu partout dans l'espace de blocs correspondant au *Conteneur*. S'il y a de ces blocs en queue d'espace > le mécanisme logique interne consistant à cloner les fichiers mal placés sur des blocs de bas d'espace d'une partiiton => vers le haut --> afin de dégager une bande continue d'espace libre en bas de partition se trouve verrouillé.

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* existants

Poste le retour de commande.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Voici ce qui s'affiche

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-06-150139
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-06-160312
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Tu as 2 *snapshots* qui peuvent verrouiller l'espace vacant du *Conteneur*.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande purge les instantanés

attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge" en signal de complétion

Cette commande passée > redémarre une fois. Veux-tu alors qu'on teste une commande de repartitionnement --> afin de vérifier si tu peux créer un volume de grande taille subalterne au *Conteneur apfs* ?


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Ok, j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur après avoir entendu la voix. Et oui on peut faire ce test !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *80 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *170 Go* au format *FAT-32* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage complet retourné par la commande (il comprend une vérification préalable de l'*apfs*).


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Ok ça a marché, c'est top. Je fais quoi maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je puisse me rendre compte de l'effet produit...

Je te passe ensuite la commande qui va remettre les choses à l'état initial.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Voilà


```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            62.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Je ne vois aucun volume *BOOTCAMP* qui aurait été créé : est-ce que la commande a marché > puis tu as supprimé le volume ?


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

Y'a comme qui dirait un problème, Utilitaire de disque indique qu'il n'y a plus que 25 Go de libres et ton SSD est chiffré.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Non du tout, je n'ai rien supprimé, je me suis dis que ça avait marché parce que sur mon tableau des disques il y avait l'air d'y avoir plusieurs parties dans MACINTOSH HD...
Mais en fait aucun bootcamp... et mon ssd s'est retrouvé rempli d'un coup alors je me suis dis que c'était lié aux codes que tu m'as donné...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Je te propose de repasser la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


et de poster l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande

=> il y a forcément une mention d'erreur ou d'échec quelque part.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

voila ce qui est écrit, il y a bien une erreur j'ai l'impression

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 170 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 80 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 66 169 798 656 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (34903660+1) bitmap address (e567)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (34952276+1) bitmap address (e568)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 80 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Voici la déclaration finale -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


ce message est typique d'une erreur interne à l'*apfs* > occasionnée à la 1ère installation de l'*apfs* > non détectable par une vérification --> dont l'effet est de verrouiller en taille le *Conteneur apfs*. Ton problème n'a rien à avoir avec les *snapshots*.

=> est-ce que ton OS est High Sierra ?


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Non je suis en Mojave 10.14.3


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Redémarre et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) de l'écran noir => à un nouvel écran noir affichant des lignes de log blanches qui défilent. Tu es dans la session du *Single User* (*root*). Terminal grand écran. Clavier *QWERTY* par défaut. Volume *Macintosh HD* monté en lecture seule par défaut. Services de l'OS non initialisés. Bref : un démarrage minimaliste.

À l'arrêt des lignes de log > tu obtiens une invite de commande :

```
root#
```


ou parfois :


```
-bash-3.2#
```


si elle ne s'affichait pas toute seule > presse une fois la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour forcer son affichage.

passe à présent la commande qui soit s'afficher comme :


```
fsck -fy
```


et que tu tapes ainsi (avant de valider avec "Entrée") :


```
fsck )fy
```


est-ce que tu obtiens comme retour un :


```
filesystem was modified
```


(le système de fichiers *apfs* a été modifié) après la vérification de l'*apfs* lancée par la commande ?


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

J'espère avoir fait ce qu'il fallait, je n'ai pas tout compris...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* est déclaré : *OK*. Il n'y a rien que tu puisses faire de plus en *Single User*.

Passe la commande :

```
reboot
```


qui fait redémarrer le Mac.

De retour dans ta session d'utilisateur > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


et poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> on verra s'il y a eu réparation de l'*apfs*.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Après avoir suivi tes étapes, voici ce que j'ai

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 170 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 80 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 66 188 070 912 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (34903660+1) bitmap address (e567)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (34952276+1) bitmap address (e568)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 80 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Aucune réparation n'a pu être effectuée. Dans ce cas de figure > voici la seule issue -->

- cloner le volume* Macintosh HD* (*62 Go*) => dans le volume d'un DDE USB (disque paramétré "Mac" : table *GUID* > format *jhfs+* ou *apfs*) > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer l'*apfs* du disque interne > le recréer > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Macintosh HD apfs*.​
=> as-tu un DDE qui permettrait cette opération ?


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Je n'ai pas tout compris, en gros je formate mon disque dur interne ? J'ai une sauvegarde de mon mac en time machine sur disque dur externe. Ça veut dire que je perdrai mes logiciels etc ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

D'abord tu clones ton volume de démarrage => dans celui d'un DDE. Cloner = effecter une copie démarrable. C'est une fois démarré sur le clone que tu reformates le disque interne.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Ok, comment on fait un clonage ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Le comment n'est pas le difficile. As-tu un DDE USB avec les bons paramètres de disque ? --> c'est ça le point immédiat.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Oui j'ai un ssd externe de 128go qui me sert pour ma sauvegarde du mac


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Il y a une sauvegarde Time Machine dessus ?


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Oui je l'ai faite hier, mais je peux la supprimer si il faut


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Alors attache ton DDE au Mac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques qui va montrer ton DDE.

Note : remplacer ta TM par un clone constituera une sauvegarde équivalente de tes données. Mais sera plus pratique d'emploi pour régler ton problème.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

Voici le tableau des disques et du coup je peux supprimer ma TM...


```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            62.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Florian                *128.0 GB   disk2

macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

C'est le *disk2* ? --> il n'a pas de table de partition visible.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2
```


la commande reparamètre le DDE et remonte un volume intitulé *Clone*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

voilà

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2
Started erase on disk2 Florian
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 119 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Ça marche. Enchaîne avec cette dernière commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande convertit *Clone* à l'*apfs* > puis affiche le partitionnement du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2
Started erase on disk2 Florian
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 119 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2
Converting the volume on disk2s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s2 Clone
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk3s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s2 Clone
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         127.7 GB   disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Tout est en place.

Maintenant va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*. Puis créer dans le *Conteneur apfs* les volumes auxiliaires requis.

=> préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

c'est bon c'est terminé !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Déjà ! pfuiii... ça galope.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je vérifie si tout est en ordre.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

voici

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            63.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         127.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +127.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   61.7 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk3s3

macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

C'est bon.

Redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis *Clone* --> démarre dessus.

Vois si tu retrouves une session conforme. Évidemment --> le fonctionnement sera plus lent (USB). Puis lance le Terminal et repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


reposte le tableau des disques (c'est au cas où les index de *Conteneurs* auraient été modifiés par ce redémarrage : ce sont des variables).


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

voilà

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
  [Restauré 6 févr. 2019 à 23:49:01]
Last login: Wed Feb  6 23:47:56 on console
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            63.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         127.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +127.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   62.2 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime l'*apfs* du disque interne > reformate *Macintosh HD* en *jhfs+* > reconvertit *Macintosh HD* en *apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## floflo33650 (6 Février 2019)

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s4
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 233 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk1s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk1s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s1
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.0 MB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         127.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +127.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   62.1 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Parfait : tout est en place.

À présent lance CCC (qui s'est cloné lui-même dans les Applications de *Clone*) > et dans son panneau définis une tâche inverse telle que :


SOURCE = *Clone*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD*. Puis créer dans le *Conteneur apfs* les volumes auxiliaires requis.

=> quand CCC t'annonce que tout est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus.

- je reviendrai demain dans ton fil --> afin de vérifier si le nouvel *apfs* est indemne d'erreur interne.​


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

parfait 
je fais 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 pour que tu vois comment ça à évolué ?


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

voilà après avoir suivi ce que tu m'as expliqué

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
  [Restauré 7 févr. 2019 à 00:14:52]
Last login: Thu Feb  7 00:14:18 on console
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            60.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         127.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +127.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   62.3 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Est-ce que tu as redémarré sur *Macintosh HD* ? - si oui > est-ce que tout est conforme dans ta session ?


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

oui, j'ai redémarré sur macintosh hd et aucun problème tout à l'air bien


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Alors tu vois ce qui t'attend ? --> passe la commande-test :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste l'affichage complet qui aura été retourné...


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Error starting APFS Container resize: The new size must be different than the existing size (-69743)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         80.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                170.8 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +80.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            62.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         127.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +127.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   62.3 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Ça a l'air bien, non ? -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         80.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                170.8 GB   disk0s3
```


passe la commande qui ramène la situation à la case départ :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère sont espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

```
macbook-pro-de-admin:~ florian$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            62.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         127.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +127.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   62.3 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Bon : ton problème est manifestement résolu = un système de fichiers *apfs* sans erreur. Permettant le repartitionnement.

- tu peux envisager l'installation de Windows.​
- pour ce qui est du volume *Clone* sur ton DDE : à toi de voir si tu le conserves > le met-à-jour avec CCC > ou le retransforme en un volume TM.​


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

D'accord, pour l'installation du bootcamp je tiens au courant au fur et à mesure


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

@floflo33650
Au vu de tes problèmes de non installation, tu avais défini une taille de 170 Go pour Windows, or c'est bien trop grand. Il faut penser à laisser à macOS entre 20/25 Go pour qu'il fonctionne correctement, donc ne dépasse pas 150 Go pour la partition Windows.

Relis aussi ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...en utilisant le bon fichier .iso de Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

@ *Locke
*
C'est moi le responsable de la partition *BOOTCAMP* bidon de *170 Go* > avec réduction du *Conteneur apfs* à *80 Go*. 

C'était le produit d'une commande expérimentale --> destinée à vérifier si le système de fichiers *apfs* > initialement bloqué par une erreur => avait bien été restauré et permettait désormais un repartitionnement extrême. C'est le cas.


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

Ça a l'air de fonctionner !


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

J'ai une dernière petite question, pour passer de mac os à Windows que dois-je faire ? Alt à l allumage?


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> J'ai une dernière petite question, pour passer de mac os à Windows que dois-je faire ? Alt à l allumage?


Oui. Depuis macOS Mojave, la partition Boot Camp n'apparaît plus dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage. De même que sous Windows, il faut redémarrer, car l'option de redémarrage dans la barre d'état est inopérante. Microsoft n'a toujours pas fait de mise à jour pour son utilitaire Boot Camp.


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

Ok, merci macomaniac et locke, d'avoir pris tout ce temps pour m'aider c'est top !! Merci beaucoup


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Oui. Depuis macOS Mojave, la partition Boot Camp n'apparaît plus dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage. De même que sous Windows, il faut redémarrer, car l'option de redémarrage dans la barre d'état est inopérante. Microsoft n'a toujours pas fait de mise à jour pour son utilitaire Boot Camp.



Ce qui veut dire que je suis obligé de passer par la touche alt pour passer de l'un à l'autre quand je l'allume et que j'ai besoin d un os précis?


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

Pourquoi est ce que j'ai 2 Windows ?


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire que je suis obligé de passer par la touche alt pour passer de l'un à l'autre quand je l'allume et que j'ai besoin d un os précis?


Oui et même en passant par les options de redémarrage classiques, c'est la même chose.


floflo33650 a dit:


> /dev/disk2 (disk image):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


Tu avais téléchargé ce fichier .iso où ? Il semblerait que comme d'autres membres que ce fichier ait été téléchargé depuis un PC ? J'aime bien comprendre, alors était-ce le cas ?


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

Non j'ai seulement un mac, pas de pc je ne sais pas comment ça se fait... Et je l'avais téléchargé sur le site de microsoft en suivant les indications d'instalation de bootcamp d'apple


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

@ *floflo*

Dans ta session de macOS > tu peux aller à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage*. Déverrouille le cadenas > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > referme le cadenas > quitte les *Préférences Système* -->

- cette action a inscrit en *NVRAM* une préférence de démarrage automatique sur *Macintosh HD*. Résultat : pour démarrer sur Windows --> utilise la touche "*alt*" ; pour redémarrer de Windows sur *Macintosh HD* ou pour y démarrer tout court --> contente-toi de redémarrer ou de démarrer et laisse faire l'automatisme.​


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> Non j'ai seulement un mac, pas de pc je ne sais pas comment ça se fait...


C'est plutôt étrange, car depuis que je fais des installations via Assistant Boot Camp et en allant sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft, j'avais je n'ai téléchargé une telle version, y compris depuis mon compte de testeur Insider Microsoft !


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre, en tout cas, ça a marché et je suis super content !! Et j'ai fais ce que tu m'as dis pour ouvrir par défaut sur macintosh !


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

floflo33650 a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre, en tout cas, ça a marché et je suis super content !!


A l'avenir, si tu veux supprimer ta partition Windows, il faudra impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui fera sa suppression proprement. Ne jamais, mais jamais, utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de te retrouver dans le même cas de figure que tu as rencontré.

Très important, on ne peut pas redimensionner une partition Windows avec Utilitaire de disque, le seul logiciel payant capable de le faire est *Camptune*.


----------



## floflo33650 (7 Février 2019)

Ok ! Pas de soucis, J'ai prévu 100 go pour mon usage ce sera suffisant. Et j'ai bien compris l'utilitaire de disque plus jamais j'y touche^^


----------

